# Anybody close to victoria or mcfaddin



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Im looking for sombody to go bowfishing with around victoria i go in a canoe with lights if anyones brave enough to go with me if not id like to go with sombody who has a rig idk i get fish evertime i go but i need to pick up my game on shooting im slinging my arrow prob a hundred times and getting only ten to fifteen fish but alot of these fish are deeper any tips or help is appreciated and some one on one shooting would be great let me know thanks, Jeff


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Your more than welcome to go with me. Im just getting back into it again. I have a 10' flat bottom now, but im about to rig out my brother in laws 18' flat bottom. I go to coleto creek all the time. Shoot me a pm and we'll see about going.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

This summer we have a tournament on Colleto Creek which is very close to Victoria if I remember correctly. Cant wait to chase those tilapia!

http://www.texasbowfishingassociation.com/tournmnt.htm


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yep thats where i go


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You know ill go jeff! Im about to take the ol 15 evinrude to the shop and ill have my 14' monarch flatbottom ready to go. Saxet lake is where its at! Coletos great too


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

These are older pics but i still go now and then. I didnt realize there was a bowfishing forum on here! Its on now!


-mac-


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

*Coleto Creek tilapia*

All you bowfisherman that want to shoot some tilapia I am fishing in the back of the coves and pockets right now in the daytime and they are absolutely loaded with Tilapia. I am not sure of their spawning situation but I assume they are spawning right now. They are in tight bunches and I am seeing lots of them.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep sounds like they are spawning. Yall need to get in those spots and just sit there and you can load the cooler with them. They also have some pretty white tilaipia in that lake too...never have seen them in any other lake.

Unfortunately I run and airboat and they dont allow them at Coleto Creek except during our bowfishing tournament.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

**** mack you know im ready give me a call sometime anyone who wants to go 361 649 4361


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

We go around Hallettsville on the Lavaca River. A friend of ours has a place, and we just walk the bank. It can be a pain in the *** sometimes because the bank is so grown up. I've heard of people doing really well on Colleto and Garcitas Creek.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all...the Tilapia are in full spawn. They were literally everywhere in all areas of Coleto Creek. My buddy shot a dozen or so just while we were bass fishing. He could have shot a hundred, I have never seen that many beds. So if you are in to it, head that way quick. Stop by my blog for a read on our day. Short video where he smokes one.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

I am just finishing rigging out my airboat for bowfishing and looking for someone to learn from. Its just me and my son and looking for some tips and places to bowfish and someone to fish with. Just shoot me a message.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know ill go jeff! Im about to take the ol 15 evinrude to the shop and ill have my 14' monarch flatbottom ready to go. Saxet lake is where its at! Coletos great too
> 
> -mac-


It's against the Law to bowfish in Saxet Lake. Just a FYI because Im trying to find out where I can bowfish with my airboat and ran across this info.

Texas Parks and Wildlife Department regulations permit bow fishing in Texas coastal waters and in most rivers and large lakes. However, this method is not allowed in:

Community Fishing Lakes: public impoundments of 75 acres or less, located within a city or a public park (see list)
Lakes lying totally within the boundaries of a Texas state park, or anywhere on state park property


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know ill go jeff! Im about to take the ol 15 evinrude to the shop and ill have my 14' monarch flatbottom ready to go. Saxet lake is where its at! Coletos great too
> 
> -mac-


It's against the Law to bowfish in Saxet Lake. Just a FYI because Im trying to find out where I can bowfish with my airboat and ran across this info.

Texas Parks and Wildlife Department regulations permit bow fishing in Texas coastal waters and in most rivers and large lakes. However, this method is not allowed in:

Community Fishing Lakes: public impoundments of 75 acres or less, located within a city or a public park (see list)
Lakes lying totally within the boundaries of a Texas state park, or anywhere on state park property


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Texas Craig, if you got an airboat you should travel up to Anahuac and get ready for the State Shoot coming up in August.


----------

